# A Mousery in two halves



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My young friend Annie and I have been swapping mice and ideas for so long that we have come to the conclusion that we have one mousery, but in two locations - 150 miles apart! So, please welcome the


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations! A lovely logo!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Aaah, that's sweet. Good luck to Chelston Croft Mousery


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol That's great! Congratz!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab logo ...good luck with the mousery


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't been on here for a very long time! It's where Gill and I originally met  I'm usually on the Mice are Nice Forum, but made a special trip here to say I'm very proud to be a partner in Chelston Croft Mousery 

Annie


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Having re-read my original post, I realise that I might have given the wrong impression - Annie is young compared with me (not difficult - I am one of, if not the, oldest members), but hardly a child. She started breeding mice as part of her degree, and has the greater experience.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

you sound like a great team


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

willa2602 said:


> I haven't been on here for a very long time! It's where Gill and I originally met  I'm usually on the Mice are Nice Forum, but made a special trip here to say I'm very proud to be a partner in Chelston Croft Mousery
> 
> Annie


There's another mouse forum? Okay so that's four I'm now aware of, haha.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> There's another mouse forum? Okay so that's four I'm now aware of, haha.


There's another two?! Hahaha What are they?! Might have to join them as well, just to fill up my non-existant spare time!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome, Chelston Croft Mousery!  What a unique and very practical idea - a mousery in two halves. The collaborative effort is fantastic. 

Seafolly, Annie, there are lots of mouse forums - there's more each day. I suspect mice are behind this - I know they're adaptive so I'm not surprised to see them using internet technology to further their plans for world domination. Oh, hang on, in terms of mammal numbers they're already there! Hmm, maybe they're just not big and scary enough to take over and make us their slaves. Phew.


----------

